# Ken Shamrock tonight.



## Hand Sword (Mar 8, 2008)

He'll be fighting on Showtime tonight at 10:30 (I believe) on the Elite XC show.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, Ken got "buzzed" in the first round. A right hand dropped him for a tko.

Plaese Ken retire once and for all!!!!!!!!! Every fight that goes by he does worse and worse. Also, he looks worse and worse. No reaction speed anymore, slow movements, no skills.........please retire!!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 8, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> He'll be fighting on Showtime tonight at 10:30 (I believe) on the Elite XC show.


 

Why?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2008)

It is sad when someone holds on to long.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2008)

[yt]ZPKoQs3fcNQ[/yt]


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Youtube version, Brian. Is it just me, or was that just a boxing match? :shrug:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Thanks for the Youtube version, Brian. Is it just me, or was that just a boxing match? :shrug:


 
Well neither shot for a takedown.  Apparently the guy who won wanted a striking fight.  Makes you wonder why Ken did not try to take him down.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 9, 2008)

There was an attempt at a take-down, but it was unsuccessful.

But I personally think the ref ended it a little fast.  Shamrock was down, but still in a guarded position, and potentially able to respond and recover.  I don't see any indication he was so clearly out to stop the fight.  Even though I watched it a few times -- I'm still not even sure that there was a solid punch that caused the knockout.  I was just plain disappointed.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 12, 2008)

It looked like a "sham" to me. I wonder how much he made to take a dive?


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> It looked like a "sham" to me. I wonder how much he made to take a dive?


 

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n132/arvydas_sabonis/SHAMrock2.gif

A better view of the punch that missed....errr knocked shamrock out.  It looks a lot like he took a dive, something shamrock has a history of.  See his franklin fight for further examples.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 12, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n132/arvydas_sabonis/SHAMrock2.gif
> 
> A better view of the punch that missed....errr knocked shamrock out.  It looks a lot like he took a dive, something shamrock has a history of.  See his franklin fight for further examples.


That clip didn't show the overhead view and I don't have a link to it.  The right hand shot did make some contact, and arguably could have, especially in combination with the previous left could have left Shamrock wobbly, maybe even wobbly enough to drop.  But he dropped in guard, covering, and looked ready to handle more even as the ref jumped in.  I still say it ended too fast...  These are pros, after all.  

Just curious -- anyone know if the rules for the event somehow eliminated an eight-count?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw the fight...was a little excited, if not nostalgic about Ken fighting again.

I too thought he took a dive. I have seen Ken take better punches and continue fighting...he didn't protest the TKO. 

It is way past time for Ken to hang it up...it was sad, like watching Sugar Ray Leonard fight Macho Camacho...very sad, indeed.


----------

